# Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren (und auch wenns Einzelnen vieleicht schwer fällt bei dem Thema, bitte auch hier die Boardregeln beachten, danke!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Passt ja auch dieser Artikel aus dem aktuellen Mag gut dazu, das wird wieder Diskussionen geben )


----------



## kanalbulle (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

mal ´ne dumme Frage, da ich nicht viel mit diesen bunten Heftchen zu tun habe:
ist das ne seriöse Quelle ?
Ich bin mir schon sicher das du das geprüft hast, aber zu MatchAngler fällt mir im Moment nur Ofenloch ein - und da war doch mal was |kopfkrat


----------



## Stokker (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Was soll man da noch diskutieren ?????#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

@ kanalbulle:
Steht ganz offiziell auf der PETA - Seite, neben anderem "Wissenswerten" wie das Fischverzehr ungesund sei etc..
@ stokker:
Siehst ja aber wie schnell das losgeht, keine 10 Minuten nach dem einstellen )


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hier der Link zu PETA


----------



## Dieter1952 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

_Aus einen Brief an den Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Fischen...._

„Fischen als grausames Hobby ist untragbar, und Fischen als Name für eine zweifellos schöne Gemeinde einfach unpassend“, so Harald Ullmann, 2. Vorsitzender von PETA-Deutschland e.V.. Bewohner und Besucher würden über diesen Namen ständig an ein grausames Kapitel der Tierquälerei erinnert, das schon längst in die Annalen verbannt gehöre. „Springen Sie auf den Zug der Zeit, seien Sie Vorreiter einer positiven Strömung und verbannen Sie den unpassenden Namen Ihrer schönen Stadt in die Geschichtsbücher“, so Harald Ullmann weiter. „Wandern“ sei ein Vorschlag, den PETA als Alternative anbiete, und der für eine positive Freizeitbeschäftigung stünde. 

_Werden wahrscheinlich weiter Briefe an die Bürgermeister von Aalen,Wallerfangen usw. folgen.... _

_Zeigt den Zustand dieser Vereinigung#q _
_(Habe mich hier sehr bremsen müssen....Anzeige wegen Beleidigung oder Ähnliches)_


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Geht es um die Anzeige gegen das Wettangeln? Das ist ja auch meines Wissens in dieser Form nicht erlaubt . zumindest wurde mir das beim Unterricht zum Schein gesagt.


----------



## sunny (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Auch wenn die PETA-Mitglieder schwer was am Löffel haben, in diesem Fall haben die evtl. garnicht mal so unrecht.

Soweit ich weiß, ist das Angeln in dieser Form nicht gestattet. Somit hätte sich der Verein selber ins Knie geschossen. Außerdem war das "Geständnis" auch nicht einer der pfiffigsten Züge.


----------



## tintenklecks (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Sorry aber spare mir jeglichen Kommentar dazu.:r 

Diese Organisation hat ja bestimmt wie so viele,keinen Dreck am Stecken.Nein ganz bestimmt nicht.|evil: 

Die müsste man einmal ordentlich und mehrfach anzeigen.

Solche Seiten Ignoriere ich,denn davon bekommt man nur schlechte Laune.|gr:


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Zitat Peta

"Die Beschuldigten fangen die Tiere und lassen sich anschließend mit ihnen fotografieren und „messen“ bevor sie sie wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzen. „Fast alle dieser schwer traumatisierten Tiere sterben in der Folge, weil sie diesen Stress mitsamt den Verletzungen nicht überstehen“, so Dr. Haferbeck von PETA. Es kommt den Wettkampfteilnehmern ausschließlich auf das Foto neben dem Gefühl von Stolz und Kameradschaft an, auf nichts anderes. Dies sind nach anerkannter Rechtsprechung keine ausreichenden „vernünftigen Gründe“, den Tieren derartige Traumata zuzufügen, dass sie nach einiger Zeit verenden."

Würd mich mal interessieren, worauf die so schwachsinnige Schlagworte begründen und als Tatsache in den Raum stellen!!! Schlichte Falschaussagen werden durch bloßes Wiederholen nicht zur Wahrheit. #d 

Ich will keine Diskussion über C&R lostreten, aber als Überwiegend-Releaser habe ich belegbare Erfahrungen gemacht, die solchen Bullshit glasklar widerlegen.

Im übrigen ist ein Wettkampf oder ein Wettangeln natürlich wirklich problematisch. Wenn dann sollte wenigstens pro forma ein Hegeziel oder eine Bestandszählung als Motto formuliert werden. Aber wir lesen bei der Peta ja auch mal wieder nur die eine Seite der Medaille.

Ansonsten keinen weiteren Kommentar zu diesen weltfremden Typen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> So genannte "Wettkampffischen" sind verboten!! Genauso wenig brauchen sich Angler der C&R-Fraktion wundern, wenn sie nach erfolgter "Fotosession" und dem Releasen sich dann eine saftige Anzeige einhandeln...
> 
> 
> Martin


 
Meine Rede! #6 

Soll zwar jeder handhaben, wie er will, da will ich nicht belehren. 

Wenn die Folge aber dann ist, dass ich als "normaler" Angler dann mit solchen Dingen in einen Sack gesteckt und diffamiert werde, betrifft es mich schon. Und genau das ist auch eine Facette beim bösen Buchstabenpaar mit dem & in der Mitte. 

Man kann dann zwar millionen relativierende Argumente selbst an den Haaren herbei ziehen, warum es nun doch nicht so schlimm ist, aber wenn man es einfach sein lassen würde oder zumindest etwas diskreter selebriert, hätten wir solche Probleme schon mal nicht. 

Man sieht nämlich, wo genau diese Organisation ihren Hebel an setzt:

Beim Verzehr versucht sie es mit Ernährungsbiologischer Panikmache und damit wird sie wohl scheitern. 

Auf der anderen Seite kommt sie auch nicht weiter, wenn man den einzelnen, für seinen Bedarf angelnden Angler mit der Berufsfischerei vergleicht. 

Nur da, wo ohne tieferen Sinn Fotosessions das rein Hobbymäßige heraus arbeiten, da können sie zupacken und tun es auch.


----------



## richard (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Zitat:  „Angeln ist Lustmord und kein Hobby“, meint PETA.
(http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=641 visited: 09-11-2005)

Definition Lustmord nach ÖSTERREICHISCHEM Wörterbuch:
Bundesministerium für Unterricht, Kunst und Sport (Hrsg.), Österreichisches Wörterbuch, 36. überarbeitete Auflage (Wien 1985) 
Lustmord: „Mord zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebes“

Ich bin in keiner Weise der Meinung, dass es sich bei Anglern per se um „perverse, abartige Verbrecher“ handelt. Also ich gehe Fischen und esse meine Fische, wenn ich welche fange. Eine Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebes ist hierbei nicht zu konstatieren.


----------



## tintenklecks (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:  „Angeln ist Lustmord und kein Hobby“, meint PETA.
> (http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=641 visited: 09-11-2005)
> 
> Definition Lustmord nach ÖSTERREICHISCHEM Wörterbuch:
> ...




|good: |good: |good: |good: |good: #6 #6 #6


----------



## Brisko (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hallo Boardis!!

Hab zu diesem Thema mal gegoogelt und was interessantes gefunden....

"Robert Vollborn
01.11.04, 12:44
Liebe Angelfreunde,

eines vorweg: ich gebe nachfolgend weder eine offizielle Verbandsmeinung wieder, noch eine persönliche Wertung, sondern vielmehr die Rechtslage - die nicht immer vernünftig ist. In den vorangehenden Beiträgen sind viele interessante Ansätze angesprochen worden. Ich kann aber hier nur auf einige eingehen. So ist mir etwa das Beifang-Urteil nicht bekannt. Über die Diskussion an sich kann man sich in jedem Fall nur freuen, denn sie zeigt das hohe Verantwortungsgefühl der Angler. Allerdings habe ich in den letzten zwei Wochen bestimmt von fünf Foren derartige Anfragen bekommen. Viele Initiativen haben sich zum Schutz von Dorsch und Kabeljau gebildet. Hier muß eine Zersplitterung verhindert und eine Bündelung der Kräfte angestrebt werden! Der LSFV, der den Dorschschutz mit ganz konkreten, wissenschaftlich abgestimmten Vorschlägen bereits bis nach Brüssel getragen hat, wäre ein geeigneter „Kopf“ für diese Bewegung. Letztlich ist ja sogar unser schleswig-holsteinischer Dachverband LVAF an der Frage des Dorschschutzes gescheitert und untergegangen, weil die Berufsfischer ganz andere Vorstellungen hatten.

Den Vorteil höheren Schutzes, ob in Gewässerordnungen oder als freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, erkenne ich wohl. Aber es gehört dazu in unserem Land eine rechtliche Grundlage. So darf ein Autofahrer natürlich nicht schneller fahren, als es die Verkehrszeichen zulassen, er darf aber genausowenig ohne triftigen Grund langsamer fahren, wenn er dadurch den Verkehrsfluß behindert, § 3 Abs. 2 StVO. Eine solche Vorschrift müßte in das Fischereirecht aufgenommen werden.

Grundlage für die Festlegung von Mindestmaßen in der Küstenfischereiordnung (KüFO) und der Binnenfischereiordnung (BiFO) ist die Überlegung, daß Fische auf jeden Fall einmal im Leben die Chance haben sollen, abzulaichen und damit für eine Bestandserhaltung zu sorgen. Erst anschließend sollen sie gefangen werden können, wobei nach dem Tierschutzgesetz (ein Bundesgesetz, das übrigens das einzelne Tier schützen soll) ein vernünftiger Grund dafür vorliegen muß, daß der Angler dem Fisch beim Fang möglicherweise Leiden zufügt. Dieser vernünftige Grund ist in der Regel die Verwertung des Fisches als Nahrungsmittel.

Fängt der Angler nun einen untermaßigen Fisch, so ist er nach dem Fischereirecht in jedem Fall schonend zurückzusetzen, kann also gerade nicht verwertet werden. Für dessen eventuelle Leiden liegt somit kein vernünftiger Grund vor. Dennoch ist in dieser Weise zu verfahren, weil der Bestandsschutz oberstes Ziel ist. Dafür wird in Kauf genommen, daß der vernünftige Grund der Fangverwertung entfällt.
Und um Zweifelsfälle oder argumentative Schlupflöcher von vornherein auszuschließen, gelten die Mindestmaße generell und ohne Einschränkung, so daß das Zurücksetzen ohne Ausnahme und unabhängig vom Zustand des Fisches geschehen muß.

Ab einer bestimmten, in der KüFO und der BiFO festgelegten Größe ist jedoch von einem mindestens einmal erfolgten Ablaichen auszugehen, so daß dann die bestandsschützenden Anforderungen vorliegen, dem Schutz der Art also genügt wird, so daß dann zum Schutz des Individuums wieder der vernünftige Grund der Fangverwertung gegeben sein muß.

Nun ist in vielen unserer Vereine verbreitet, in Gewässerordnungen oder anderen freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkungen das Mindestmaße und/oder die Schonzeiten von Fischen gegenüber den jeweiligen Landesverordnungen heraufzusetzen, den Fischen also einen größeren Schutz zukommen zu lassen. Damit werden nach geltendem Recht maßige oder nicht geschonte Fische vereinsintern zu untermaßigen, geschonten, mit der Folge, daß sie eigentlich vorsichtig in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen sind.

Die Angler setzen sich damit jedoch klar in Widerspruch zu den rechtlichen Vorschriften, denn diese besagen, daß der Bestandsschutz angesichts des erreichten gesetzlichen Mindestmaßes keine Priorität mehr gegenüber dem Tierschutzgesetz hat.

Es besteht also eine gewisse Zwickmühle: entweder entnimmt der Angler den Fisch, verwertet ihn durch Verzehr, genügt damit vollumfänglich dem Tierschutz, handelt aber eventuell seiner Vereinsordnung zuwider und kann dort mit einer Strafmaßnahme belegt werden, oder er angelt gemäß den Vereinsbestimmungen und macht sich so unter Umständen strafbar nach § 17 Ziff. 2 lit. b TierschutzG, der eine Geld- oder Freiheitsstrafe vorsieht.

Beides soll nicht sein, und dieser Widerspruch darf sich überhaupt nicht stellen. Deshalb ist der gut gemeinte Weg, die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten zu übersteigen, den Vereinen jedenfalls nicht generell anzuraten.

Einen Ausweg kann nur die im Fischereirecht festgelegte Hegepflicht liefern, also die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen, heimischen und gesunden Fischbestand aufzubauen und zu erhalten. Allerdings besteht die Hegepflicht nur an Binnengewässern, nicht jedoch an der Küste, so daß dort immer die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und -zeiten gelten.

An den Binnengewässern jedoch kann sich über die Hegepflicht eine andere Situation ergeben, etwa wenn sich nach einem Fischsterben oder irgendwelchen anderen erheblichen Einflüssen auf das Gewässer die Fischbestände in einem schlechten Zustand befinden. Dann kann die Notwendigkeit bestehen, ausnahmsweise von den gesetzlichen Regelungen abzuweichen, weil dann die oben dargelegte Wertigkeit zwischen Bestandsschutz und Schutz des individuellen Tieres wieder zugunsten des ganzen Bestandes verschoben wird.

Robert Vollborn"

Siehe: http://forum.lsfv-sh.de/archive/index.php?t-37.html

Demnach mach ich mich strafbar, wenn ich die "Vereins-Schonmaße" einhalte, da ich nach §17 Tierschutzgesetz diesen Fisch nicht entnommen habe....
Zusätzlich braucht man demnach über C&R überhaupt nicht mehr nachzudenken.... 
Die Frage die ich mir dann jedoch stelle, ob nun Angeln nur noch aufgrund der Lebensmittelbeschaffung Berechtigung hat...........
Naja.......|kopfkrat


----------



## Kurzer (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Wenn ich diesen "piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeep" lese könnte ich "piiiiiiiieeeeeep"!!! Möchte mal wissen was sich diese "piiiiiiiieeeep" einbilden?! Mit den "piiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeep" würde ich gern mal alleine im dunkeln sein.


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Dieter1952 schrieb:
			
		

> _Aus einen Brief an den Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Fischen...._
> 
> „Fischen als grausames Hobby ist untragbar, und Fischen als Name für eine zweifellos schöne Gemeinde einfach unpassend“, so Harald Ullmann, 2. Vorsitzender von PETA-Deutschland e.V.. Bewohner und Besucher würden über diesen Namen ständig an ein grausames Kapitel der Tierquälerei erinnert, das schon längst in die Annalen verbannt gehöre. „Springen Sie auf den Zug der Zeit, seien Sie Vorreiter einer positiven Strömung und verbannen Sie den unpassenden Namen Ihrer schönen Stadt in die Geschichtsbücher“, so Harald Ullmann weiter. „Wandern“ sei ein Vorschlag, den PETA als Alternative anbiete, und der für eine positive Freizeitbeschäftigung stünde.



brauch man wohl nicht kommentieren den Schwachsinn .....   :r


----------



## ollidi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Ich schnüffel gerade mal hier ein wenig rum. :q
http://www.peta2.de/p30/forum.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Nicht so berauschend viel los )


----------



## ollidi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Ist aber trotzdem mal lustig. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so berauschend viel los )



könnte man ja recht schnell ändern |rolleyes


----------



## ollidi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Pssssst... :q


----------



## taildancer (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Sacht mal...die diskutieren ob man mücken totschlagen soll!?
den fehlt doch eiweiß in der birne!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal...die diskutieren ob man mücken totschlagen soll!?
> den fehlt doch eiweiß in der birne!



lol, genau das hab ich auch gerade gelesen :q :q


----------



## taildancer (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

hab da mal n bissel in dem forum gestöbert!
am anfang hab ich geschmunzelt,aber das ist mir vergangen...hab selten sowas weltfremdes gelesen!
aber solln sie mal machen,isn freies land und es gibt schlimmeres als die!
tun ja keinem was!
...gehe jetzt ne bifi essen!


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal...die diskutieren ob man mücken totschlagen soll!? den fehlt doch eiweiß in der birne!



Haaaach, is dat schööön!   :m

Selten so gelacht. :m

Am liebsten würde ich mich mal bei denen anmelden und nach Rezepten für vegane Boilies fragen. Ist dann sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man auf die Problematik des Angelns zu sprechen kommt.


----------



## Mirek (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Habe mir gerade die Seite der harzer-angler angeschaut...
Ist natürlich auch nicht besonders klug dort eine Sparte "Wettkämpfe" einzurichten...
Prinzipiell sollte jeder der hier von "selbst schuld" spricht nicht vergessen dass die uns ALLEN das Hobby madig machen wollen. Erst die einen, dann die anderen.
Und wer darüber diskutiert ob man Mücken totschlagen darf, zeigt Dich morgen an weil Du Maden quälst... (ja ich weiß das es in §§ 17 und 18 TSchG um Wirbeltiere geht).
Wir sollten diese Radikalen auf jeden Fall nicht unterschätzen!

Gruß
Mirek


----------



## french fish (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

AUAUAUAUA! das tut doch schon weh...​ 
WER schützt denn das arme Gemüse das mit Vollerntern der Geborgenheit der Erde entrissen wird? Vegetarier sind Pflanzenmörder - überall! 

Sind diese PETA Jungs diejenigen, die auch diese "Fleisch essen ist Mord" Aufkleber überall hinkleben? Würde mich nicht wundern...

www.Fischen-tut-weh.de DAS tut weh...#d 

Von diesem ganzen PETA hab ich jetzt lust auf FETA, ich hol mir jetz nen Döner mit ordentlich Fleisch und Schafskäse drauf...
Greetz.....


----------



## Alf Stone (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Voll einen an der Waffel...


> ...Ich finde, dass Daunenträger die gleichen Tiermörder sind wie Pelzträger.
> ...Ich habe gestern bei ebay gesehen das die auch Pelz nabieten "lassen". Kann man da nicht irgendwas machen?
> ...Außerdem stechen nur die weiblichen Mücken ( das Geschlecht kann man an der Form der Beine erkennen)
> ...Gibts eigentlich auch vegane Faschos?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Also, das die Jungens einen neben sich laufen haben weiss jeder, der auf der Hp war....
In diesem speziellen Fall haben sie allerdings Recht, wer angeln zur Selbstdarstellung "benutzt" und für dieses Ziel die Achtung vor der Kreatur opfert hat den Namen Angler nicht verdient - das ist meine Meinung.

Möchte nur ein paar Beispiele nennen, warum ich jetzt nicht ernsthaft das diskutieren anfange, Zitat Peta:
 
_"Die Straftäter angeln vor allem Karpfen oder Meeresforellen, die allein wegen des Wettkampfzieles, ein Foto mit dem "schönsten Stück", aus dem Wasser gezogen werden. Das Eindringen des Angelhakens in die Weichteile der Fische, das Herausnehmen aus dem Wasser, der Aufenthalt an Land in Menschen-, also Beutegreiferhand, das Entfernen des Angelhakens sowie das Wiederhineinwerfen der Tiere stellen - wie gerichtlich wiederholt_ festgestellt - eine Tortur für die Fische dar, weil diese Vorgänge anhaltende Schmerzen, Schäden und Leiden verursachen."

Ich nehme an mit Meeresforellen sind handelsübliche Meerforellen gemeint, auf die meines Wissens niemals ein Wettkampf ausgerichtet ist, da sie schwer zu fangen sind....:m 

Das "eindringen des Angelhakens in die Weichteile des Fisches" - ähm, ich glaube die haben das mit Köder&Haken nicht verstanden......#d :m 

"Wiedereinwerfen der Tiere" - sowas gibts nicht, wenn werden sie zurück*gesetzt!*

"stellt wie gerichtlich festgestellt eine Tortur für die Fische dar!" - Super, Biologen rätseln seit Jahren darüber, aber ein Gericht hat das herausgefunden - sehr interessant, fast lustig...:q #d 

Der Vorwurf das fast alle zurückgesetzten Fische sterben ist einfach nur lächerlich - biete mich hiermit der Peta als Testobjekt an, sie dürfen mich unter Wasser von einem 1/0er Haken befreien, das ganze mit Tauchern knipsen und mich dann auf Land schubsen - sterbe ich dabei verspreche ich nie wieder angeln zu gehn....:m  Affig....

So, schönen Feierabend!

LG by andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Eines darf man halt dabei nicht vergessen:
Sie schaffen es mit einigen mehr oder weniger Prominenten immerhin sich in der Gesellschaft Gehör zu verschaffen - und das kann für alle "normalen" Menschen wie Angler, Jäger, Bauern, Fischer, Gärtner etc. nochmal zu einem Problem werden.


----------



## Franky (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Nun - steht hier zwar schon so, aber ich senfe auch noch mal: Dummheit gehört eindeutig bestraft... Sorry... Aber die Harzer haben sich auch meiner Meinung nach verdammt dusselig angestellt. Darum kein Wunder das alles! Ich hoffe nur, dass die mit einem halbwegs blauem Auge davonkommen, die Angelei NICHT an den Nagel hängen und sich sinnig um den Bestand der Flüsse kümmern (Bsatzmaßnahmen, Renaturierung etc.), statt "unsinnige" C&R-Wettk(r)ämpfe zu veranstalten.
Einem Angler, der sich "gesetzeskonform" am Wasser verhält, kann man nicht ans Bein pissen! Darum geiern die "Herrschaften" doch nur auf genau solche Gelegenheiten und schlachten diese bis zur Unendlichkeit aus...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Eines darf man halt dabei nicht vergessen:
> Sie schaffen es mit einigen mehr oder weniger Prominenten immerhin sich in der Gesellschaft Gehör zu verschaffen - und das kann für alle "normalen" Menschen wie Angler, Jäger, Bauern, Fischer, Gärtner etc. nochmal zu einem Problem werden.



genau so ist es...!


----------



## stephan_81 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

hallo zusammen!
habe in der Zeitschrift "Fliegenfischen" was  über diese selbsternannte Tierschützergruppe gefunden!

*"PETA tötet ihr anvertraute Tiere

*_Die " Tierrechtsorganisation"  PETA (...) machte in den letzten Jahren immer wieder durch provokative Aktionen gegen Angler und Jäger von sich Reden.
Jetzt kamen Tatsachen ans Licht, die deutlich zeigen, was die PETA unter Tierschutz und Tierrettung versteht: Im Juni 2004 wurden zwei PETA-Angestellte wegen Tierquälerei und Tötung von herrenlosen Hunden verhaftet und angeklagt - die Polizei fand in, entsorgt in einem Müllcontainer eines Einkaufszentrums, 18 tote Hunde, darunter auch sieben Welpen!
Bei der Durchsuchung wurden weitere 13 tote in einem Wagen der PETA gefunden - 2004 lief übrigens bei der PETA eine  Auktion, bei der man  für mindestens 205 US-Dollar einem Hund zu einem neuen, warmen Zuhause, Futter und tierärztlicher Versorgungverhelfen konnte...
Ein Einzelfall? Keineswegs!
Wie ermittelt wurde, wurden zwischen dem Juli 1998 und Ende 2004 exakt 12473 Hunde, Katzen und andere Haustiere von der PETA auf ähnliche Art und Weise entsorgt! Indiesem Zeitraum sind 79,6 Prozent aller in der Obhut der "Tierrechtsorganisation" PETA befindlichen Tiere getötet worden!
Bleibt die Frage, was mit den Spenden geschehen ist, die die PETA Jahr für Jahr erhält - allein im letzten Jahr waren  das immerhin  29 Millionen Dollar!  "

_Zu lesen in der Zeitschrift "Fliegenfischen" Nr.5 September/Oktober 2005!
Und so eine Organisation bezichtigt die Anglerschaft aus Tierquälern zu bestehen?
Gruß
stephan


----------



## Flussbarschfan (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

mal wieder ein PETA-typischer Text...

passr gut in die Reihe mit dem Brief an die Gemeinde Fischen und dem Aufruf mehr Wale zu essen!#d #c 

die argumentieren im Stil einer großen bunten Tageszeitung: gefühlsmäßige Aussagen haben in einem wissenschaftlichen Text (und ich denke der soll wissenschaftlich sein) nichts zu suchen und Überspitzungen und ewige Wiederholung verbessern "Argumente" auch nicht...
außerdem argumentieren sie mit Halbwahrheiten und Falschaussagen von einem sogenannten Biologen... |kopfkrat  schon seltsam, dass deren (fisch-)biologischen Experten immer das genaue Gegenteil des anerkannten Wissens behaupten...

"Fische verenden haufenweise, wenn man sie wieder ins Gewässer lässt..."#q schon klar! Bin wirklich kein Freund von Hardcore-C&R (auch wenn mir ab und zu mal ein Fisch entgleitet), aber SO kann man das nicht stehen lassen...

dumm nur, dass ein Fischereiverein solche Fehler macht, wo doch eigentlich jeder weiß, wie scharf PETA drauf sind, allen Denkenden (ähh.. ANDERSdenkenden   ) das Leben schwer zu machen...

naja, bin gespannt wie die Sache weitergeht...
dumm, dass die PETA-Mitarbeiter sich besser mit rechtlichen Dingen auskennen, als mit wirklichem Tierschutz... oder hat die schonmal jemand gegen Kormoran und Gänsesäger protestieren sehn!?!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

:q :q :q 

also diese Leute sind sooo lustig! man darf sie nur nich ernst nehmen... 

Zitat aus dem Petaforum zum Thema: Mücken totschlagen...



> Also ich schlage generell gar keine Insekten tot - auch keine Mücken! Du kannst sie doch auch wie alle anderen Insekten mit einem Glas in den Garten befördern.
> 
> Ich meine, ein kleiner Mückenstich kann doch nicht so schlimm sein, dass man den Übeltäter gleich mit dem Tod bestraft, oder? Außerdem stechen nur die weiblichen Mücken ( das Geschlecht kann man an der Form der Beine erkennen)




ich stell mir das gerade vor.. ich liege nahcts im Bett und um 2 Uhr morgends schwirrt ne Mücke um meinen Kopf.. aber -HALT- ich darf sie nicht erschlagen.. ich mach also das Licht an und verbringe eine halbe Stunde damit das nette Tierchen zu suchen um mir anschließend mit einer immer bereitliegenden Lupe die Beinform anzuschauen, um herauszufinden, ob Grund zur Beunruhigung besteht... es tellt sich heraus: dieses putzige Wunder der Natur ist ein attraktives Weibchen, das mir die Ehre erweist ihren nachwuchsbegründeten Durst auf Blut bei mir stillen zu wollen... entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheit meine Haut für das arme abgemagerte Mütterchen in spe einer Hornhautentfernung zu unterziehen, damit ihr filigraner Stachel nicht beim Eindringen in meine Haut Schaden nehmen könnte, beschließe ich also das hungernde Wesen in die freie Natur zu bringen, damit ihr Blutdurst an einer anderen Quelle gestillt werden kann... das dazu passende Bio-Marmeladenglas (natürlich schonend gefüttert mit BAUM(!)Wolle von glücklichen Plantagen, auf denen selbstverständlich gewartet wird, bis die Pflanzen die Faserbündel von allein abwerfen) steht auf meinem nachttisch bereit... nach einer kurzweiligen dreiviertelstunde hab ich die Mücke im Glas... freudig erregt gehe ich zum Fenster und öffne es vor Aufregung zitternd, da ich gleich das einmalige Erlebnis genießen kann, ein Geschöpf Gottes in Freiheit ihre Bahnen ziehen zu sehen... ich halte meinen Arm zum Fenster heraus und beobachte amüsiert wie eine Armee von Mücken vom Licht meiner nachttischlampe angezogen Quartier über meinem Bett bezieht.. hach, das Leben als Tierschützer muss traumhaft sein!


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

@ Flussbarschfan

Klasse Schilderung, so oder so ähnlich muss es ihnen ergehen.    :m

PS: Geschieht denen aber ganz recht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Und es geht weiter, die näxte Pressemeldung zum Thema Angler wurde schon veröffentlicht:

Kontakt: Dr. Tanja Breining, Tel. +(0)7156-178-2830

Gerlingen -- 
Das Töten harmloser, friedlicher Tiere will gelernt sein. Wie lockt man einen Fisch in die tödliche Falle? Welche Haken soll man den Fischen ins Maul stoßen? Wie zieht man diesen blutigen Haken wieder raus ohne dass hierbei die Gedärme des Fisches ausgestülpt werden? Sind das die Fragen, auf die sich die neue Generation zukünftiger Angler vorbereiten muss, um die am 11. November in Baden-Württemberg stattfindende staatliche Fischereiprüfung zu bestehen?

Nein, die Angler sind guter Dinge, denn eine praktische Prüfung gibt es nicht. Durch die würden sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch durchfallen, denn auch die 30-stündige Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung ist eine rein theoretische Ausbildung, bei einigen Ausbildungsstätten wird ein halber Praxistag angeboten, der völlig unzureichend ist, um Angler sachkundegerecht auszubilden. Bei der Prüfung handelt es sich um 60 Multiple Choice Fragen, die aus einem, dem Prüfling bekannten Fragekatalog von 600 Fragen ausgewählt wurden und von denen 45 richtig beantwortet werden müssen. Laut Angaben einiger „Informanten“ verraten einige Ausbilder die Fragen, die in der Prüfung gestellt würden. 

Und wann lernen die Angler das Angeln? Erst nach bestandener Prüfung. Unerfahrene Angler werden folglich mit einer mangelhaften Ausbildung, die in keinem Vergleich zur Jagdscheinausbildung steht, auf hochsensible und schmerzempfindliche Wirbeltiere losgelassen. Rücksichtsloses und unwissendes Verhalten wird selbst bei „ausgebildeten“ Anglern beobachtet, die nicht wissen, wie sie einen Fisch schnell und schmerzlos vom Haken lösen und rasch töten können. Unerfahrene Angler, mit einer rein theoretischen Ausbildung auf Wirbeltiere loszulassen, grenzt an Tierquälerei. 
Aus diesem Grund fordert PETA nun „die Verschärfung der staatlichen Fischereiprüfung, die eine umfangreiche Ausbildung von mehreren Monaten, die Abschaffung der Multiple Choice Fragen sowie eine praktische Prüfung beinhalten muss“, so Dr. Tanja Breining von PETA. 

Laut einem Gutachten von Dr. Otfried Spieser vom Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit in Neuherberg, werden Fischen „beim Angeln sowohl Schmerzen als auch Leiden in erheblichem Maße zugefügt“. Im Grunde müsste „Angeln“ generell gesetzlich verboten werden. „Angeln ist schlicht und einfach Hobbymord“, so PETA. „Und von sachkundiger Ausbildung, die gesetzlich für das Töten von Wirbeltieren vorgeschrieben ist, kann kein Rede sein.“

Jährlich werden weltweit 100 Millionen Tonnen Fisch aus dem Wasser gezogen. „Viele Menschen wissen nicht, dass Fische hochintelligente und interessante Tiere mit einer eigenen individuellen Persönlichkeit sind, genauso wie unsere Hunde und Katzen. Fische sind sensibel, neugierig und freundlich. Sie gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften. Sie empfinden Freude, Angst und Leid genauso wie wir. „Solange Angeln nicht gesetzlich verboten wird, ist eine sinnvolle Ausbildung und eine anspruchsvolle Prüfung das Mindeste, das wir fordern“, so Dr. Breining.

Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter: www.Fischen-tut-weh.de
PETA ist mit mehr als 850.000 Mitgliedern die weltweit größte Tierrechtsorganisation. Ziel der Organisation ist es, durch Aufdecken von Tierquälerei, Aufklärung der Öffentlichkeit und Veränderung der Lebensweise jedem Tier zu einem besseren Leben zu verhelfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hier der Link


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hmmm - wenn ich mal meinen Kloß im Hals runterschlucke :

Die Forderung nach praktischer Prüfung sollten wir auch stellen! Ich musste schon öfter Anglern den Kiemenschnitt zeigen, die den Herzstich einfach nicht hinbekamen oder einfach nicht machten, um nicht die Gallenblase zu treffen.

Zumindest Hakenlösen und töten ist sinnvoll!

Was meint ihr wie geschockt die Peta wäre, wenn wir unsere Hilfe anböten und selbst für die Erreichung dieses Zieles kämpfen würden?!?#6 

Vorrausgesetzt ich seh das nicht allein so!|kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Booaah übel, so einen Mist kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht durchlesen.

Übrigens habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Seite der www.harzer-angler.de nach den vermeintlich anklagenswerten Fakten wie dem Wettkampfangeln u.ä. zu durchsuchen. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich da genau genommen NICHTS gefunden.

Erstens ist der sogenannte Behrenscup, der als "Wettangeln" von der PETA bezeichnet wird, nichts anderes als eine Brandungsveranstaltung, wie wir ihn auch sonst von anderen Cups wie dem Protack-Cup oder dem Zebco-Cup kennen. Bei diesen Veranstaltungen werden maßige Fische entnommen und gewertet, untermaßige Fische werden zurückgesetzt. Wie es das Gesetz verlangt. Nichts Illegales also.

Das sogenannte Photographieren des Fanges konnte ich nur beim Bericht einer Karpfenanglerveranstaltung im Jahre 2002 in Königshütte dokumentiert sehen. Hier lautet die Formulierung auf der Seite der Harzer Angler: "Unser Karpfentreffen war auch in diesem Jahr wieder ein voller Erfolg. Leider fingen wir nur recht große Karpfen welche wir wieder zurück setzen mussten, weil sie nicht mehr zu verwerten waren. Um die Momente trotzdem in Erinnerung zu behalten und um den Tieren keinen Schaden zu zufügen, fotografierten, wogen und behandelten (Fischwundspray) wir die einzelnen Fische. "Catch und Release" ist natürlich verboten." Letzteren Satz hätte man sich besser klemmen sollen, der übrige Teil des Berichts ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut formuliert und zielt auf den "vernünftigen Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes, der beim ungewollten Fang von Großfischen nunmal nicht mehr in einer sinnvollen Verwertung bestanden hätte.

Mal ehrlich, auf solche Schilderungen wollen diese Veganer-Puper eine Anzeige stützen? Aber hallo, na dann mal viel Spaß. Nach Durchsicht der Homepage von den Harzer Anglern glaube ich eher, dass das ein Eigentor für die PETA wird. In der Pressemeldung wurden Fakten wissentlich oder unwissentlich VÖLLIG FALSCH dargestellt, die ja wohl augenscheinlich überhaupt nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Entspricht wohl den Methoden von diesen Möchtegern-Naturschützern... #d


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

@Pilkman: Es ist doch wahrscheinlich, dass die Jungs nach der Anzeige die Page geändert haben gell? So einen Schlag ins Wasser würden glaub ich selbst Peterianer nicht machen....wär ja ne Totlachnummer:m


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Glaub ich nicht, würde auch kein Sinn machen. Wenn es zu Ermittlungen kommen sollte, würde sowas ratzefatz rauskommen. Einer Anzeige würde ich in diesem Fall einfach Bildschirmabzüge der betroffenen Seite zum Beweis beifügen. 

Außerdem steht der einzig unglücklich gewählte Passus mit dem C&R ja immer noch auf der Seite der Harzer Angler. Von den erwähnten Meerforellen hab ich aber leider nichts gelesen...  :m ... sind in den Augen von den PETA-Typen wahrscheinlich die edleren Fische, mit denen man mehr Mitleid erregen kann. |supergri Dorsche sehen wohl immer etwas bedröppelt aus... 

Ich bleib dabei: Das ist heiße Luft und die PETA bringt da für ihre "Interessen" einiges durcheinander. #d


----------



## Campi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

ich werde mich jetzt ans wasser begeben und den kleinen hechten erklären das das kleine rotauge ein freund ist und kein futter ......
bei meiner tochter habe ich dann ja noch die chance ihr von der pike auf zu erklären das sie keine mücken töten darf und wenn sie zufällig beim buddeln einen wurm findet muss sie den natürlich schonend eingraben und nicht laut PAPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ich hab n wurm für deine angel rufen 
wie krank sind die denn ?

mfg Campi


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Moin!

Hab gerade mal ein bissl im Peta Forum gelesen.... verdammt jetzt ist mein Stuhl nass! So dolle musste ich lachen


----------



## Jirko (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



> Laut einem Gutachten von Dr. Otfried Spieser vom Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit in Neuherberg...


also entweder bin ich zu blöd beim googlen, oder der werte herr dr. otfried spieser ist den träumen der peta entsprungen |kopfkrat... mich würde das gutachten brennendst interessieren - äääährlisch! vielleicht wird ja von euch einer fündig ...


> „Viele Menschen wissen nicht, dass Fische hochintelligente und interessante Tiere mit einer eigenen individuellen Persönlichkeit sind, genauso wie unsere Hunde und Katzen. Fische sind sensibel, neugierig und freundlich. Sie gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften. Sie empfinden Freude, Angst und Leid genauso wie wir"...


ohne jetzt irgendetwas in´s lächerliche ziehen zu wollen, aber dieser satz schreit ja förmlich nach wissenschaftlicher belegbarkeit...

...für mich ein erneuter grund, dieser institution erst gar keine beachtung zu schenken #h


----------



## Cerfat (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Oh Maria und Josef hilf mir bitte, ich hab heute einen kleinen Regenwurm mit dem Fahrrad überfahren. Was mach ich jetzt, komme ich jetzt ins Zuchthaus für 15 Jahre ?

Hab mal grad 2 Min. in dem Forum geguckt(... wie macht ihr das mit den Mücken, meine Katze kommt schon vor lauter Lachen nicht mehr nach), von welchem weisen Stern kommen die denn alle ? Ist das n neue Spezies, unbekannter Herkunft ?


----------



## Jirko (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

„Viele Menschen wissen nicht, dass Angehörige der PETA hochintelligente und interessante Menschen mit einer eigenen individuellen Persönlichkeit sind, genauso wie unsere Angler und Jäger. PETAanhänger sind sensibel, neugierig und freundlich. Sie gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften. Sie empfinden Freude, Angst und Leid genauso wie wir"...

vorschlag: für gründen nen verein zum schutze der PETA! ##


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> also entweder bin ich zu blöd beim googlen, oder der werte herr dr. otfried spieser ist den träumen der peta entsprungen |kopfkrat... mich würde das gutachten brennendst interessieren - äääährlisch! vielleicht wird ja von euch einer fündig ...



Nee, Du bist garantiert nicht zu blöd zum googeln, Jirko! :q 

Das Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit hat aber eine Homepage www.gsf.de ... leider steht die gerade zugriffsmäßig unter Dauerfeuer. Den besagten Doktor wird es dort sicherlich als Mitarbeiter geben, auch wird dieser vielleicht mal eine Bemerkung gemacht oder sogar ein Gutachten gefertigt haben. Was ich aber ganz arg bezweifele ist die Aussage der PETA in diesem Zusammenhang... da wurde doch garantiert irgendwelcher Kram zusammengerührt, fehl interpretiert und für die eigene Sache verwendet. Siehe die besagte Angelegenheit mit den Harzer Anglern.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

War auch am rätseln|kopfkrat Die meinen wohl Lachsforellen. Da diese Bezeichnung in keinem Lexikon steht, *vermuten* sie eine Fischart. Peinlich, dass die PETA noch nicht einmal Fischarten auseinander halten kann.
Mit der Praxisprüfung ist das eine haarige Sache. Ausbildung am lebenden Tier ist tierquälerei.
Ich hatte auch mal so einen Tierschützer neben mir, als ich Fische fing, schnell beteubte und fachgerecht tötete. Er sagte, dass er nicht sicher ist, ob der Fisch wirklich beteubt war. Beim nächsten Fisch habe ich kurzerhand den Kopf abgeschlagen. Er hat sich dann sofort verzogen.|supergri
Fische und friedlich ? In der Not fressen sie ihren eigenen Nachwuchs. Hechtmilchner muß ein traumatischer Job sein !!!

In letzter Zeit muß ich bei manchen Anglern leider feststellen, dass angeln mit Uferparty verwechselt wird. Angeln ist und bleibt eines der schönsten Hobbys überhaupt, weil es bis ins hohe Alter betrieben werden kann. Alles was sich auf das direkte Umfeld des Fischfanges bezieht ist Hobby und keine Tierquälerei. Denn damit ist der Fisch nicht gefangen. Bei dem akuten Fang eines Fisches hört das Hobby auf und die Achtung vor der Kreatur beginnt. Der Fischfang selbst ist kein Hobby mehr, sondern Nahrungsbeschaffung. Diesen Unterschied sollten die PETA - Leute mal beachten. Dann können wir sie auch ernst nehmen.:m


----------



## Brisko (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

DA juckt es einen ja richtig in den Fingern mal einen netten Beitrag im Forum zu schreiben:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

@ Brisko:
Nä - mich juckt bei denen nix! Mit "Schmuddelkindern" ((c) by Kalle) spiel ich nicht! 
Wenn ich mich darüber aufregen sollte, haben die schon gewonnen; sorry, aber solchen Pseudopsychoquatsch (Gutachten von Doktoren, Professoren, Instituten etc.) kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Zumal wieder Angeln (als Hobby und Nahrungsbeschaffung) wieder mal mit der Berufsfischerei in einen Topf geschmissen wird.... Sie lernen es nicht! Hilft nur eines: drüber schnacken, Kopfschütteln und sich drüber beölen...


----------



## Lotte (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Brisko schrieb:
			
		

> DA juckt es einen ja richtig in den Fingern mal einen netten Beitrag im Forum zu schreiben:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



habe ich auch schon dran gedacht!!! aber dort scheinst du schneller gesperrt zu werden, als das das andere lesen!!!

warum setzen die sich denn nicht mit echten argumenten auseinander???

wenn jemand vegan lebt ist das ja in ordnung und sein gutes recht, aber wenn die dann versuchen andere so agressiv von ihrer meinung zu überzeugen, habe ich da kein verständnis für!!!

so, nun mache ich feierabend und haue mir nen schönes schweinefilet in die pfanne!!!!

zum thema habe ich auch noch was zu sagen: wenn dieser angelverein zu blöde ist sein "wettfischen" in hegefischen bzw. gemeinschaftsangeln umzutaufen, dann ist er selber schuld!!! die gesetzeslage müßte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein!!!


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Die sind doch aua.
Ich rufe hiermit dazu auf eine Gegenaktion zu starten.
Und Zwar:
*PETV: People for the Ethical Treatment of Vegetables*  :q :q :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können wir sie auch ernst nehmen.:m


Die könnte ich im Leben nicht ernst nehmen #d #d 
Egal was die anstellen würden.


----------



## Kalle25 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Danke Franky für die Wahrung des Copyrights:m 

Eines hat die Pxxx, die PExx, die PETx (ich kriege es einfach nicht über die Lippen) jedenfalls erreicht: Sie sind wieder mal in aller Munde und zwar in der bewährten Form der BLÖD Zeitung. Unausgegorenes, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes, Halbwahrheiten sowie nicht nachweisbares Material und/oder sogenannte Expertenmeinungen einfach neu zusammengemischt ergibt den nächsten reisserischen Artikel und somit entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## aal-andy (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

kann mich den meisten dingen meiner "vorredner" nur anschließen, was die peta dort vom stapel lässt ist wirklich einfach nur lächerlich. viel intelligenter ist es in meinen augen aber auch nicht, öffentlich über c&r wettkampffischen, d.h. offiziell in text und bild gegen ein gesetz zu verstoßen und das zu kommentieren. über den sinn des zurücksetzens müssen wir uns hier nicht unterhalten, es ist und bleibt laut fischereigesetz eine straftat.

war übrigens gerade mal im peta-forum, das kann ich gar nicht glauben was da einige menschen von sich geben. daran sieht man, das fleisch und fisch doch notwendig für die gehirnzellen sind. ist es nicht das gleiche, ob ich ein tier töte oder ihm das grünzeug wegfresse bis es verhungert ?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit hat aber eine Homepage www.gsf.de


 
Werde dieses Zentrum heute mal anschreiben (oder anrufen) und mit der Aussage der Peta konfrontieren. Werde mir bestätigen lassen, dass es dieses Gutachten gibt und versuchen mir das bestätigt zukommen zu lassen (kann ja nicht die Welt kosten).

Ich hoffe darauf schriftlich die Aussage zu bekommen, dass es dieses Gutachten so nicht gibt!:m


----------



## Kurzer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Moin,

das ist ja wirklich erschreckend was die ...piiiieeep... da so von sich geben. Habe gerade in irgend einem Beitrag hier gelesen das man diese "Radikalen" nicht unterschätzen sollte.

Absolut korrekt und aus diesem Grund habe ich mir ne Tüte "Wattebausche" in mein Angeltackel gesteckt, falls ich einen von denen mal kennenlerne und der nicht vernünftig argumentieren kann dann ...piiiieeep... aber halt ganz sanft ;->!

Gruß


----------



## stephan_81 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht!
beim lesen der beiträge flog gerade ne mücke an meinem bildschirm vorbei!
ich hab sie kalt gemacht, als sie sich dann an mir vergreifen wollte!
tut vielleicht nicht viel zur sache, aber da dieses thema der des PETA-Forums hier aufgegriffen wurde wollte ich das mal eben hier einflechten!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Kurzer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				stephan_81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht!
> beim lesen der beiträge flog gerade ne mücke an meinem bildschirm vorbei!
> ich hab sie kalt gemacht, als sie sich dann an mir vergreifen wollte!
> tut vielleicht nicht viel zur sache, aber da dieses thema der des PETA-Forums hier aufgegriffen wurde wollte ich das mal eben hier einflechten!
> ...


 

Hallo Stephan,

das war doch dann eindeutig NOTWEHR!#6 

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich den meisten dingen meiner "vorredner" nur anschließen, was die peta dort vom stapel lässt ist wirklich einfach nur lächerlich. viel intelligenter ist es in meinen augen aber auch nicht, öffentlich über c&r wettkampffischen, d.h. offiziell in text und bild gegen ein gesetz zu verstoßen und das zu kommentieren. über den sinn des zurücksetzens müssen wir uns hier nicht unterhalten, es ist und bleibt laut fischereigesetz eine straftat. ...



@ Aal-Andy

Nicht böse sein, aber lies Dir bitte mal genau die Seite der www.harzer-angler.de und meinen Kommentar dazu durch... 

Hier wurden von der PETA mal wieder eins und eins zu achtunddreißig zusammengezählt und Tatsachen verdreht dargestellt, nur um zu einer schwachsinnigen Anzeige zu gelangen. Du wirst nichts aber auch gar nichts über ein Wettkampffischen auf der Homepage der Harzer Angler finden und eine eindeutige Aussage zum C&R ebenfalls nicht. 

Ein wenig mehr Hintergrundwissen von Seiten der PETA könnte manchmal nicht schaden, dann müßten wir erst gar nicht über so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff diskutieren. Obwohl das ja mitunter auch ganz unterhaltsam sein kann. :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*






(Quelle www.biologie.uni-hamburg.de)

*Ihh das ist doch essen für das Essen! :q :q*


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Boa, die Seite von Hr. Dr. Otfried Spieser macht mich irre, die stürzt laufend ab - glaub der Server ist mit nem 56Kbit Modem online....:v


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

ENDLICH!!!

habe folgende Mail geschickt:

Guten Tag,
die Tierschutzorganisation Peta zitiert ein angebliches Gutachten eines bei ihnen arbeitenden Herrn Dr. Otfried Spieser in der über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen beim Sportfischen (Angeln) handelt.
Ein Link zum Beitrag der Peta wäre:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=938863&postcount=40
Mein Anliegen als Sportfischer ist es, sich mit der Peta argumentativ auseinander zu setzen, denn diese Organisation arbeitet mit Halbwahrheiten, nicht belegten Fakten und Lügen.
Ich bitte um eine Bestätigung, dass es diese Studie gibt sowie die von der Peta zitierten Stellen der Wahrheit entsprechen - oder nicht.
Desweiteren bitte ich - falls vorhanden - um eine Zusendung der Studie.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
A.Lambertz

Falls ich Antwort bekomme meld ich mir|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Meine persönliche Meinung:
PETA ist ein Spendensammelverein der wohl das wenigste Geld für wirklichen Tier- und oder Naturschutz ausgeben dürfte, macht dafür öffentlichkeitswirksam mit Prominenten Werbung und viele durchaus gutmeinende Leute rennen da hinterher und machen mit ohne von wirklicher Sachkenntnis getrübt zu sein.

Wer meint Tiere vermenschlichen zu können und/oder zum Beispiel tierisches Leben über pflanzliches zu stellen (was ist es denn anderes bei Vegetariern: Pflanzen darf man killen, Tiere nicht? Wer maßt sich da an zu beurteilen welches Leben "lebenswwert" ist und welches man zur eigenen Ernährung "killen" darf, nur weil Salat nicht wegrennt und nicht schreit??) mag zwar in meinen Augen durchaus ideelle Motive haben, ist aber letztlich nicht diskussionswürdig, da solche Leute in meinen Augen eben von ganz falschen Grundgedanken ausgehen (Verschiedene Lebensformen zu bewerten und dann zu entscheiden welche man als "Gutmensch" vernichten darf oder nicht und diese Meinung auch allen anderen diktatorisch aufdrücken wollen).

Was ist eigentlich mit Bazillen, Viren etc.??
Sind doch auch Leben, oder?

Darf der "Gutmensch" diese eigentlich mittels Medikamenten bekämpfen oder muss er dann seiner Logik folgend an eigentlich leicht mittels Antibiotika zu heilenden Krankheiten (ins Nirwana) eingehen???

Daher die Frage:
Muss man sich wirklich mit PETA auseinandersetzen, die oft genug bewiesen haben dass es ihnen nicht um die Sache sondern eher um den Effekt geht, oder die einfach öffentlich immer wieder blossstellen und lächerlich machen?

Es gibt sicherlich im Berreich Naturschutz andere Gruppierungen, die in meinen Augen seriöser ihr Anliegen vertreten als PETA, von daher sollte man meiner Meinung nach eher mit diesen Kontakt und Gespräche suchen und PETA dahin schicken, wohin sie in meinen Augen gehören:
In die Schmuddelecke!


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Der Salat ist auf die Welt gekommen um in Ruhe und Frieden mit seinen anderen Salatfreunden hier zu leben. Geduldig nährt er die süßen kleinen Schnecken. Erfreut des Gärtners Anblick mit seiner glücklichen Farbenpracht und liebt es von einem lauen Sommerwind unter seinen Blättern gekitzelt zu werden. Ein Salat ist der Inbegriff des Guten. Niemandem, aber auch wirklich keinem Erdenbewohner würde er je etwas böses antun. 
Doch liebe Freunde, und das stimmt mich heute sehr sehr traurig, gibt es Barbaren (entschuldigt ich tu mich schwer hier den Begriff Mensch zu verwenden) die von solch innerer Kälte heimgesucht sind, dass sie die unschuldigen Salate ermorden! 
Heimtückisch, das große lange Messer hinter dem Rücken versteckt, schleichen sie sich mit ihren Ökö-Sandalen ganz leise und vorsichtig in die Residenz unsrer edlen Freunde - auf den richtigen Moment wartend verharren sie in deutschen Gemüsegärten um dann zuzuschlagen. 
Gesteuert durch ihren perversen Trieb rammen sie dem armen Salat kaltblütig einen Dolch in die Kehle. Nein nicht nur dass sie unsere grünen Freunde schwerstens verletzen, die Qual ist hier noch lange nicht zu Ende. Ohne auch nur eine Sekunde daran zu denken, wie schlimm das alles für den Salat ist, hauen sie ihm den Kopf ab, schleppen ihn in ihre Küche und brechen ihm anschließend alle Blätter ehe sie ihn in einem Esiig-/Ölbad langsam aber sicher zu Tode quälen. Hat der unschuldige Salat den Todeskampf ersteinmal verloren wird er lächelnd und mit lautem Schmatzen einfach aufgefressen. 

Liebe Freunde und Freundinnen, setzt ein Zeichen - und holt Anstand, Sitte und Moral wieder in deutsche Küchen. 

Ja, es ist sicher nicht leicht völlig ohne Salat zu leben - aber man kann es schaffen, wenn der Wille nur stark genug ist. 

#6 
P.S.
Das 800g Rindersteak gestern Abend war auch ohne Salat sehr lecker :q


----------



## doggie (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Dazu fällt mir ein Spruch ein, der von einem Freund aus den USA stammt:

"Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, dass der Mensch keine Tiere essen soll, warum hat er sie dann aus Fleisch gemacht...?"

In diesem Sinne....... 


doggie


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Haben wir einen Rechtsverdreher on Board???|kopfkrat 

Für den Fall nämlich, dass diese Studie falsch zitiert wurde oder garnicht existens ist könnte man doch theoretisch eine Anzeige wegen Diffamierung oder übler Nachrede etc. bla bla stellen oder?#c 

Laßt uns doch mal konstruktiv dagegen vorgehen, vom meckern wirds jedenfalls nicht besser!


----------



## aal-andy (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aal-Andy
> 
> Nicht böse sein....,
> 
> Hier wurden von der PETA mal wieder eins und eins zu achtunddreißig zusammengezählt und Tatsachen verdreht dargestellt, nur um zu einer schwachsinnigen Anzeige zu gelangen.


 
bin dir nicht böse, ganz im gegenteil, bin sogar froh dass wir hier sachlich und fair über die angelegenheit diskutieren können, wenn es in unseren breitengraden eine ähnliche veranstaltung geben würde wäre ich wahrscheinlich einer der ersten, der sich mit daran beteiligen würde, aber wie du es selber ja schon erwähnt hast, wie und in welcher form sich die peta über die veranstaltung informiert und sich die dinge für sich zurecht gedreht hat, es reicht für eine anzeige, traurig aber wahr. ich denke es bleibt bei solchen veranstaltungen nur die möglichkeit, sämtliche informationen und formulierungen gesetzesgerecht auszuschreiben. würde mich nicht wundern, wenn im nächsten step sämtliche angel-homepages durchforstet werden, und bei fotos mit dicken fischen oder sätzen wie "habe ihn zurückgesetzt" sofort losgeschlagen wird.


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



> Heimtückisch, das große lange Messer hinter dem Rücken versteckt, *schleichen sie sich mit ihren Ökö-Sandalen ganz leise und vorsichtig in die Residenz unsrer edlen Freunde* - auf den richtigen Moment wartend verharren sie in deutschen Gemüsegärten um dann zuzuschlagen.


Ich habe mich gerade vor Lachen an meinem Büttcheren verschluckt. |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Mirek (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

@Thomas9904
Die Gefahr solcher Pressemitteilungen ist doch eine die hier absolut unterschätzt wird.
Klar! Wir können über die verbreiteten Lügen nur lachen.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft oder das Gericht mag das Verfahren einstellen.
Aber was bleibt bei der Öffentlichkeit hängen?
Die wissen doch ganz genau warum sie in Ihre Pressemitteilung eine Lüge an die andere reihen. 
Ist doch auch kein Zufall dass direkt die nächste Pressemeldung kommt...

Wir werden doch keine Richtigstellung in all diesen Unterstellungen bekommen!!!

Passt doch wunderbar. In Zeiten in denen jeder sein Schnitzel haben will, aber nichts davon wissen will das dafür ein Schwein sterben muß, sind wir Angler vielen doch sowieso suspekt.

Gruß
Mirek


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hast Du leider recht, Mirekt, wir im Anglerboard und im Magazin veröffentlichen ja gerne alles zu dem Thema, für die entsprechende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in anderen Medien wären aber ja eigentlich unsere Verbände zuständig.


----------



## richard (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir einen Rechtsverdreher on Board???|kopfkrat
> 
> Für den Fall nämlich, dass diese Studie falsch zitiert wurde oder garnicht existens ist könnte man doch theoretisch eine Anzeige wegen Diffamierung oder übler Nachrede etc. bla bla stellen oder?#c
> 
> Laßt uns doch mal konstruktiv dagegen vorgehen, vom meckern wirds jedenfalls nicht besser!



Ich glaube, dass wäre weniger sinnvoll, da auch negative Werbung (Verurteilung etc.) eben Werbung ist. Da die piiiiiep bestimmt eine einigermaßen vernünftige PR-Abteilung hat - sie konnten ja immerhin einige Promis gewinnen -  wird sie es auch leicht schaffen etwaige Niederlagen in „Siege“ umzuwandeln. Dazu kommt, dass die piiiiep bestimmt öffentlichkeitswirksamer ist. Will heißen: Auch wenn Sie verlieren, werden sie gewinnen, da sie einmal mehr in der Öffentlichkeit stehen.
Konklusion: Je weniger Bühne desto weniger Erfolg. 
Lg,
Ritschie


----------



## Timmy (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Salat ist auf die Welt gekommen um in Ruhe und Frieden mit seinen anderen Salatfreunden hier zu leben. Geduldig nährt er die süßen kleinen Schnecken. Erfreut des Gärtners Anblick mit seiner glücklichen Farbenpracht und liebt es von einem lauen Sommerwind unter seinen Blättern gekitzelt zu werden. Ein Salat ist der Inbegriff des Guten. Niemandem, aber auch wirklich keinem Erdenbewohner würde er je etwas böses antun.
> Doch liebe Freunde, und das stimmt mich heute sehr sehr traurig, gibt es Barbaren (entschuldigt ich tu mich schwer hier den Begriff Mensch zu verwenden) die von solch innerer Kälte heimgesucht sind, dass sie die unschuldigen Salate ermorden!
> Heimtückisch, das große lange Messer hinter dem Rücken versteckt, schleichen sie sich mit ihren Ökö-Sandalen ganz leise und vorsichtig in die Residenz unsrer edlen Freunde - auf den richtigen Moment wartend verharren sie in deutschen Gemüsegärten um dann zuzuschlagen.
> Gesteuert durch ihren perversen Trieb rammen sie dem armen Salat kaltblütig einen Dolch in die Kehle. Nein nicht nur dass sie unsere grünen Freunde schwerstens verletzen, die Qual ist hier noch lange nicht zu Ende. Ohne auch nur eine Sekunde daran zu denken, wie schlimm das alles für den Salat ist, hauen sie ihm den Kopf ab, schleppen ihn in ihre Küche und brechen ihm anschließend alle Blätter ehe sie ihn in einem Esiig-/Ölbad langsam aber sicher zu Tode quälen. Hat der unschuldige Salat den Todeskampf ersteinmal verloren wird er lächelnd und mit lautem Schmatzen einfach aufgefressen.
> ...


Grööööööööööööööööhl :m #6


----------



## Cerfat (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Meine Empfehlung für die ehrenwerten Herrschaften Der "I-Kuh-Test"


Haben Sie einen gesunden Kuh-Verstand? 

Möchten Sie einmal testen, ob Sie ein intelligenter Wiederkäuer sind. Vielleicht sind Sie nur ein ganz normales Rind in der Herde. Wenn ja: macht nichts, denn dann Sie sind immer noch zum Melken zu gebrauchen. 

Aber vielleicht muuhen Sie ja nur deshalb bedeutungslos in der Masse herum, weil man Ihren hohen "I Kuh" nie getestet hat. Vielleicht sind Sie aus diesem Grund nie in den Genuß der Begabtenförderungen für Rinder gekommen. Mit dem "I Kuh Test" haben Sie endlich Gewißheit. 

Und wenn Sie ganz schlecht abschneiden, dann schicken wir Sie auch nicht gleich in das Heim für schwer erziehbare Rinder - also ganz kuhl bleiben! 


http://img374.*ih.us/img374/2766/quickshot191yx.jpg​
1. Wo befinden sich bei der Kuh die Zitzen? 

Auf dem Rücken! Damit kann sie wochenlang durch die Wüste laufen, ohne einen Tropfen Wasser zu sich nehmen zu müssen. 

Auf der Stirn! In Spanien, beim Stierkampf, sind die Zitzen bei den Toreros sehr gefürchtet. Die Kuh spritzt Ihren Gegner so naß, daß er aufgeben muß. 

Unterm Bauch am Euter! Dort wird die Kuh gemolken. Einige Kühe sind aber am Euter so kitzelig, daß sie die Bäuerin vor Freude küssen. 


2. Welche Symptome zeigen sich beim sogenannten Rinderwahn? 

Die Kuh muuht nur noch dummes Zeug, weigert sich ein Wiederkäuer zu sein, wird größenwahnsinnig und glaubt beim Melken die besten Milchshakes zu geben. 

Die Kuh wird depressiv hat keine Lust mehr, mit den anderen Rindern zu spielen und schämt sich für ihren häßlichen Euter, der eigentlich ganz in Ordnung ist. 

Die Kuh kauft sich ein Flugticket nach Hollywood, gibt sich den Künstlernamen Kuhsanne Stahnke und glaubt eine Hauptrolle in einem teueren Film zu bekommen. 


3. Rechenaufgabe: Eine Kuh macht muh! Was machen viele Kühe? 

Eine Kuhband. Denn Kühe sind muhsikalisch. Bekanntester Kuhsänger: "Freddie Merkuhrie!" 

Nach Albert Einstein verhalten sich viele Kühe im Universum, genau wie eine Kuh, stets nach der Formel E=MuhC². 

Viele Kühe machen immer nur das eine, wenn kein Stier in der Nähe ist: "kuhscheln" 


4. Warum hat die Kuh ihre Flecken? 

Nach der Bauernverordnung Weser Ems Artikel 3, Absatz 4 hat die Kuh mindestens 2 Flecken zu haben. Und danach richten sich die Kühe auch. 

Die Kuh stammt ursprünglich aus der afrikanischen Savanne und mußte sich dort in der Kreidezeit gut tarnen, um nicht vom Säbeltiger gefressen zu werden - Also ein Produkt der Evolution. 

Seit in der Kuhsmopolitan geschrieben stand, das Flecken der Renner der Saison sind, laufen alle Kühe nur noch mit Flecken herum. Diese Mode besteht bis heute fort. 


5. Bilden Sie den Plural für "Kuh"! 

Viele Kühe 

Kuh² 

Rudel 


6. Äußerst selten werden Kühe auch lila. Woran liegt das? 

Wenn eine Kuh schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem anderen Geschlecht gemacht hat, tritt sie der "Roten Zora" bei, liest nur noch die Emma und trägt T-Shirts mit der Aufschrift: Mein Euter gehört mir! 

Das liegt an den Kuhhirten. Nach einer alten Tradition bestrafen die Kuhhirten (Cowboys) die widerspenstigsten Rinder, falls sie ihnen nicht willig sein wollen, indem sie die Tiere lila streichen. 

Eine Krankheit ist der Auslöser! Kühe die vom wilden Affen gebissen werden, färben sich irgendwann lila. (Inkuhbationszeit ca. 4 Jahre) 


7. Woran erkennt man eine heilige Kuh? 

Eine heilige Kuh läuft in tibetanischer Kutte durch die Gassen von Kalkutta. Sie frisst nur dynamisches Vollkornbrot, hat einen roten Punkt auf der Stirn und schläft auf einem Nagelbett. 

Eine heilige Kuh hat einen Gebetsteppich im Stall und betet fünf Mal täglich gen Mecca. Sie kann den Kuhran auswendig und läßt sich vom Muhla täglich in die Muhschee rufen 

Eine heilige Kuh kann Wasser in Milch verwandeln, und trägt einen Heiligenschein. Ihre Kuhglocke kann das "Ave Maria" bimmeln. Wer vorher lahm war und von ihrem Euter trinkt, kann wieder gehen. 


http://img497.*ih.us/img497/9260/quickshot189pi.jpg​


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

:m :m :m :m


----------



## richard (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

:m #6 #6 #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH!!!
> 
> habe folgende Mail geschickt:
> 
> ...


 
Und ich habe Antwort!!!

Originaltext:

Sehr geehrter Herr Lambertz,

leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass ein Dr. Otfried Spieser nicht in der GSF arbeitet. Bitte geben Sie ggf. die Quelle der Studie an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael van den Heuvel
------------------

Diplomchemiker/Internet-Redakteur
in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
GSF-Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit
Ingolstädter Landstraße 1
85764 Neuherberg

mailto: heuvel@gsf.de
http://www.gsf.de/

So! Jetzt bitte Thomas, gib mir nochmal die Quelle (Link) - aber wenn er dort nicht arbeitet gibts ihn wohl auch nicht - so dämlich kann doch nichtmal ein Pflanzenvergewohltätiger sein oder???|kopfkrat :m


----------



## Pilkman (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Moin Andy,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, aber so wie das aussieht, ist das ja wohl der Oberhammer! #d 
Geht die Liste der Falschaussagen und verdrehten Tatsachen jetzt in eine weitere heftige Fortsetzung? #q 
Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie es weiter geht... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hier der Link, 2. Meldung von oben anklicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hab das auch mal an die "hausinterne Juristerei" zur Abklärung geschickt.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hi Thomas, ich brauche die Quelle das hier auf Seite 3 oder 4 veröffentlichten Artikels - der mit dem " zurückgesetzte Fische sterben meist" - da hast du keine Quelle angegeben.

Gruß Andy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Mist - wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil - muss am Salat von eben liegen - mache mir jetzt erstmal ne runde Hot Dogs... ;-P


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

))))


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Die nächste Mail meinerseits ist raus:

_Guten Tag Herr van den Heuvel,_
_die Quelle ist folgende: __http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=642__  -  3. Absatz._
_Es wäre sehr freundlich, wenn sie mir mitteilen könnten, ob ihr Haus an irgendeiner Studie in dieser Richtung beteiligt war / diese durchgeführt hat._
_Falls dies nicht der Fall ist bitte ich sie mir mitzuteilen ob sie ggf. gegen diese Veröffentlichung vorgehen möchten - wir sind bereits dabei dies zu prüfen._
_Mit freundlichen Grüssen,_
_Andy Lambertz_


----------



## Flussbarschfan (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächste Mail meinerseits ist raus:
> 
> _Guten Tag Herr van den Heuvel,_
> _die Quelle ist folgende: __http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=642__ - 3. Absatz._
> ...


 
:m SUPER! Hoffentlich bringts was, nämlich der PETA Ärger ein!:m 
Ist das in so einem Fall eigentlich schon Urkundenfälschung?


----------



## Sailfisch (10. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Zur Frage, ob man da juristisch was machen kann:
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann dürfte uns die Klagebefugnis fehlen, sprich wir müßten ein Recht geltend machen was verletzt ist. Sehe ich aber für den "Leser" der Studie nicht. Ein Anspruch - und m.E. auch ein Interesse - hat das zitierte Institut.

@AngelAndy
Toll daß Du Dich da so reingehängt! Halt uns bitte weiterhin auf dem Laufenden. Wenn man die Studie bekommen kann, so mailt mir die mal zu!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Die Antwort:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Lambertz,_

_ich konnte bei meiner Recherche über dei PubMed-Datenbank (__http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=pubmed&cmd=Search&term=%22Spieser+OH%22%5BAuthor%5D__) keinen Artikel, der sich mit dem u.g. Thema beschäftigt, finden. Herr Spieser hat in der tat mit Fischen – speziell Zebrafischen – gearbeitet, aber in einem ganz anderen Kontext (zumindest bei den Publikationen, die ich gefunden habe). Er untersuchte speziell die Auswirkungen umweltrelevanter, hormonartig wirkender Chemikalien auf Zebrafische._

_Herr Spieser ist, wie gesagt, nicht mehr Mitarbeiter der GSF. Er selbst müsste gegen das – möglicherweise fälschliche – Zitat auf der u.g. Website vorgehen._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

_Michael van den Heuvel_


Super... Wie komme ich jetzt an Herrn Spieser dran?  |kopfkrat #q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Ich schätze, dass der liebe Otfried PETA - Mitglied ist.
www.peta.de/pn/news_01/news_0518.html

In Absatz zwei wird er auch als "Fachmann" zitiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hier noch interessanter Link zu einem schweizerischen Veganerforum. Interessant unter andere mdeswegen was die "richtigen" Veganer von PETA halten.
Zielt in meine Argumentationsrichtung die PETA  eher als Spendensammelverein zu sehen.

Gefunden habe ich das beim googlen nach "Dr. Otfried-Hunrich Spieser", da gab es nur zwei Treffer (bisschen mager für nen Wissenschaflter, oder??), der ein bei Peta, der anere eben dieses Forum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Muss wohl auch schon ein älterer Kollege sein, der Herr. 
Er hat 1970!! immerhin mal was veröffentlicht:
Anatomische Untersuchungen an den Hirnnerven von Tilapia (Cichlidae, Teleostei)
Guckst Du hier!


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

so jetzt geht der link vom Andy
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=pubmed&cmd=Search&term="Spieser+OH "[Author]

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Jau, @Thomas1211

Der Ärmste konnte leider nur in seinem Aquarium der Angelei nachgehen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie er, natürlich rein wissenschaftlich, den armen, durch die Hölle der Nachzucht gegangenen Kleinfischen, den Angelhaken gewaltsam inplantiert hat, um daraus Schlußfolgerungen zu ziehen.
In einer Hinsicht prollt die PETA(sollte die Abkürzung etwa an pietät angelehnt sein ?) vehement gegen Tierversuche, und auf der anderen Seite lobt sie selbige für ihre Zwecke.
Für mich heißt das, daß die Qualen der Tiere vorsätzlich in Kauf genommen werden um sich auf deren Kosten zu bereichern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Odre so ))


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nicht wissen wie er den ...Kleinfischen den Angelhaken gewaltsam inplantiert hat


 
Zitat Peta: _Das Eindringen des Angelhakens in die Weichteile der Fische_

Noch jemand fragen:c  In die WEICHTEILE....|uhoh:  WO ist der schielende Gagge-Smiley???:q 

Ja, wat mache mer jetzt? 11880 anrufen und nach dem Hr. Dr. fragen? Thomas, was sagt die Rechtsabteilung?


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Ich hab mal unter deinem Link einen Bericht angeklickt, Andy.

Da gibts doch noch ne Mail Addi:
Bavarian State Office of Water Management, Institute for Water Research, Demollstr. 31, 82407, Wielenbach, Germany. *julia.schwaiger@lfw.bayern.de
*
Vielleicht kennt die den Dotore ja?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



> Zur Frage, ob man da juristisch was machen kann:
> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann dürfte uns die Klagebefugnis fehlen, sprich wir müßten ein Recht geltend machen was verletzt ist. Sehe ich aber für den "Leser" der Studie nicht. Ein Anspruch - und m.E. auch ein Interesse - hat das zitierte Institut.


Das sacht er )


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Achso! Wußte nicht dass Du Sailfish meinst, normalerweise fallen mir Rechtsmenschen dadurch auf dass ich ihnen 10 Minuten zuhöre und kein Wort verstanden hab - da komme ich aber manchmal mit Frauen durcheinander...:q 

Nochmal im Ernst: Gibt doch die tolle Meinungsfreiheit - die hört aber da auf wo ich andere einschränke, übel nachrade etc. - tun die doch - oder habe ich ein Sternchen übersehn?#c


----------



## Sailfisch (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal im Ernst: Gibt doch die tolle Meinungsfreiheit - die hört aber da auf wo ich andere einschränke, übel nachrade etc. - tun die doch - oder habe ich ein Sternchen übersehn?#c



Das ist aber zu abstrakt, da kann man noch nicht von übler Nachrede o.ä. sprechen. Überdies sind dadurch auch keine Grundrechte beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Ich sehe das auch sehr schwammig.

Wenn alle zitierten "Fachleute" auch Mitglieder des gleichen Vereins sind, so sind solche Spendenaufrufe nur auf Selbstgespräche aufgebaut.
Die Leutchen stehen unter dem Schutz des Vereins. Der Verein kann also jegliche Mithilfe verweigern, weil er sich selbst belasten könnte.

Oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Sailfisch (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das auch sehr schwammig.
> 
> Wenn alle zitierten "Fachleute" auch Mitglieder des gleichen Vereins sind, so sind solche Spendenaufrufe nur auf Selbstgespräche aufgebaut.
> Die Leutchen stehen unter dem Schutz des Vereins. Der Verein kann also jegliche Mithilfe verweigern, weil er sich selbst belasten könnte.
> ...



Die hätten eh keine Verpflichtung zum aufklären.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Gut

Und da das Wort Angler oder die Tätigkeit angeln nicht als rechtlich selbständige Person eingetragen oder geschützt ist, kann man diese ungestraft verleumden.
Schließlich kann man nur eingetragene Personen beleidigen. der bloße Hinweis auf einen Verdacht ist noch kein Rufmord.

Aber, wird mobbing doch neuerdings der psychischen Gewalt gleichgestellt und ist somit Körperverletzung ?
Ich leide unmenschlich unter dem Vorwurf, als bezichtigter Tierquäler bald ein Mörder sein zu können.:c:c


----------



## Cerfat (13. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Hab noch was gefunden, ob das hiermit zusammenhängt, k.a.

          Angling
The Neglected Bloodsport

http://www.petatv.com/downloads/angling.zip

Ist n kleiner Film, sind knapp 100 MB.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> (Quelle www.biologie.uni-hamburg.de)
> 
> *Ihh das ist doch essen für das Essen! :q :q*


 
Möönsch, erst mal dickes Petri zu dem Hammerkopfsalat. Hast Du auch einen fangbericht dazu? Durfte er nach dem Foto weiter wachsen oder hast Du ihn abgeschlagen? Wie groß und wie schwer? Fakten, wir wollen Fakten!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Um eines vorab zu erklären: Diese Klientel meint, sie trägt die einzige Wahrheit wie einen Gral vor sich her und damit sei bereits jeder Beweis angetreten. Weiterhin besitzen sie die Deutungshoheit über alles. So wie sie es sehen ist es richtig. Wer es nicht so sieht, ist demnach dann logischerweise Tierquäler. 

Leider hat diese Art in den letzten jahren hier zunehmend an Einfluss gewohnen und zieht sich auch hinein bis in die Politik: Wer keine Zuwanderung möchte ist Rassist. Wer keine 2,50 Euro für den Liter Sprit bezahlen möchte, ist ein Umweltverschmutzer. Wer nicht gegen die USA demonstriert, ist ein Kriegstreiber. Wo diese Klientel ihre politischen Wurzeln hat, braucht man glaube ich anhand dieser Themen nicht weiter erläutern, Politik soll aber auch nicht das Thema sein, sondern vielmehr Ideologie. Diese Truppe hat das Ganze leider nur perfektioniert und bis ins Extrem getrieben und dabei leider Ideologie mit Idiotie verwechselt. Beides jedoch kann gefährlich sein. 

Und wie man sieht, scheut man sich auch nicht vor Verleumndung und Falschaussage, wenn man seine Ideologie (oder eben Idiotie) vertreten und verbreiten möchte. 

Dagegen halten ist die Devise. Sie zieren ihre Seiten mit Promis. Vielleicht sollte man den promis im Gegenzug mal die methoden zukommen lassen, derer sie sich bedienen.


----------



## jeracom (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Moin Moin.

Nicht Aufregen. Die Leute sind alle nur Wölfe in Schafspelzen.

Schaut mal hier hin:

http://www.oekologismus.de/index.php/archives/2005/06/17/peta-mitarbeiter-wegen-tiermisshandlungen-verhaftet/

und vor allem :

http://www.oekologismus.de/index.php/archives/2005/05/31/peta-totet-tausende-hunde-und-katzen/

Gibt noch mehr Dokus davon.
Die Leute die für die p*ta spenden, sind einem, denke ich " sehr großen Betrug" seitens der peta verfallen. Ausen Hui innen Pfui. Wenn dann die Leute unbedingt diesen "Leuten" das Geld in den Rachen werfen wollen, damit diese einen besseren Lebenstandart haben. Bitte. Die wollen ja sicherlich auch mal ein Pelz tragen, den sie sicherlich ohne Spenden nie bekommen hätte.

Gut ist auch :
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## jeracom (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Auch nett :

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/petaHazMat.cfm


----------



## Torskfisk (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Nach ausführlichem Studium der Beiträge und Querverweise, Links etc. (Stöhn)|kopfkrat bleibt unter dem Strich eigentlich nur, dass WIR Angler eine Tierschutzorganosation sind und nicht PeTA.

Wir fangen Fische und führen diese entsprechend den Bestimmungen, in der Regel einer sinnvolen Verwertung zu. (Diskussion C&R einmal ausgenommen, aber auch dafür gibt es gute Gründe)#6 

P... fängt verwilderte Tiere (warum sind die verwildert, gehören die nicht dahin?Wer bestimmt welches Tier wo verwildert ist P...?) um diese nach Begutachtung zu töten damit sie nicht im Tierheim elendig sterben müssen.
Tolle Nummer, vielleicht hätten sie die Tiere dalassen sollen wo sie waren?:v 

Weiterhin ruft P... dazu auf McDonald`s zu danken(dort zu essen), weil dieser den Hühnern 10qcm mehr Platz in der Legebatterie zugesteht, allerdings nur in Nordamerika. Haaalllloooo geht´s noch ????#q 

Soviel Heuchelei und soviel Opportunismus auf einem Haufen geht eigentlich gar nicht aber...?;+ 

Egal für mich sieht es jedenfalls so aus, dass hier gegen eine Gruppe ohne sehr starke Lobby vorgegangen wird um sich zu profilieren!
Mit Tierschutz im eigentlichen Sinne, so wie wir ihn für uns als selbstverständlich erachten und beachten hat das nun wirklich nichts zu tun.

Eigentlich müßte ich jetzt erstmal zum Angeln um mich zu beruhigen.


----------



## jeracom (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Jo, recht hast Du.  

... und dran denken das wir "Kartoffelköpfe" vorher den Fischen die Augen ausstechen, und mit dem Haken die Innereien rausreißen.

... Tja aber so ist das eben, wenn man einen IQ eines Toastbrotes hat, und gerade mit einem Apfel Schach spielen kann.

Da kommt langeweile auf :m


----------



## Seeforelle (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Zitat von denen: Fische gründen Freundschaften und empfinden Freude!Wie lächerlich!#q #q #q #q


----------



## jeracom (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



> Viele Menschen wissen nicht, dass Fische hochintelligente und interessante Tiere mit einer eigenen individuellen Persönlichkeit sind, genauso wie unsere Hunde und Katzen. Fische sind sensibel, neugierig und freundlich. Sie gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften. Sie empfinden Freude, Angst und Leid genauso wie wir. „Solange Angeln nicht gesetzlich verboten wird, ist eine sinnvolle Ausbildung und eine anspruchsvolle Prüfung das Mindeste, das wir fordern“, so Dr. Breining.


 
 |muahah: |krank: #g :#2:


----------



## Flussbarschfan (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Zitat:
Viele Menschen wissen nicht, dass Fische hochintelligente und interessante Tiere mit einer eigenen individuellen Persönlichkeit sind, genauso wie unsere Hunde und Katzen. Fische sind sensibel, neugierig und freundlich. Sie gründen Familien und schließen Freundschaften. Sie empfinden Freude, Angst und Leid genauso wie wir. „Solange Angeln nicht gesetzlich verboten wird, ist eine sinnvolle Ausbildung und eine anspruchsvolle Prüfung das Mindeste, das wir fordern“, so Dr. Breining.

...so Dr. Breihirn.


----------



## Torskfisk (14. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Ich hab´erst letztens zwei Salatköpfe im Garten gesehn, die haben miteinander gekuschelt!! 
Sind die jetzt auch sensibel, freundlich, suchen Freundschaften oder waren die nur zu dicht gesetzt??#c 
Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber als ich den einen heute Abend zum Essen eingeladen habe, sah der andere nicht gerade sehr geknickt aus.
Wahrscheinlich war er froh den Schmarotzer endlich los zu sein.
Es tut mir leid, aber ich glaube nur auf diesem Niveau läßt sich letztendlich mit dieser Thematik umgehen.|bla:


----------



## jeracom (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Vielleicht sollte sich das Board mal überlegen ein Banner von http://www.petakillsanimals.com mit auf die Seite zu nehmen.

Gibte es hier : http://www.petakillsanimals.com/bannerads.cfm

Gruß Jens


----------



## jeracom (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Um das ganze für uns Angler und Fleischesser mal zu unterstützen sollte
man sich ev. im Forum der Peta anmelden um dort mal mit zu diskutieren.

http://www.peta2.de/p30/forum.html#last

Es geht ja auch nicht an, *das Promis sagen lieber Na*kt als Pelz*, und wenn man mal Googelt, das dann Bilder auftauchen von Festen und irgend welchen Galaveranstaltungen wo diese freizügig Ihren teuren Pelz präsentieren.

Beispiel:

http://www.ooops.pl/blog/images/Anna-Nicole-Smith-2.jpg

http://www.hkfurfed.com.hk/FamousFaces/FamousFaces_2004/06_Naomi_Campbell.jpg


----------



## voice (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

aaaallllsssooooooo.... ich habe gerade mit herrn dr. spieser eine gute halbe stunde telefoniert..... ein höchst interessanter und netter mann. es stimmt, dass er viel in der thematik schmerzempfinden und stressverarbeitung von fischen geforscht hat und auch gutachten dazu erstellt hat und dies nicht im auftrag der peta. er hat eine sehr dezidierte meinung zum angeln und vor allem zu c&r. aber..., dass solche pauschalurteile der peta veröffendlicht werden wie zb beim c&r würden nahezu alle fische verenden, ist unsinn und nicht haltbar. nichts desto trotz ist er ein klarer gegner des c&r und vor allem des setzkeschers...so habe ich ihn verstanden und er hat sich die zeit genommen mir auch zu erklären warum. ich habe ihm gesagt, dass auf dieser webseite auch sehr kontrovers mit der thematik umgegangen wird und ich denke er wird sich mit unseren board auseinandersetzen. wie gesagt er hat mich stark beeindruckt und ich war sehr angenehm überrascht, dass er sich die zeit genommen hat mit mir zu reden. von der peta und der bezugnahme auf seine arbeiten wusste er nichts. wenn er diese zeilen liest bedanke ich mich nochmals ganz herzlich. wenn interesse besteht kann ich ihn fragen, ob er bereit ist ein interview zu geben. ich möchte dann nur, dass ein fragenkatalog von euch ausgearbeitet wird, den ich ihm vorlegen kann. wir sind in einer freundschaftlichen art voneinander geschieden also kann ich es versuchen. wie gesagt ein beeindruckender mann, der von dem was er sagt überzeugt ist und auch meiner einschätzung nach über eine aussergewöhnliche kompetenz verfügt.
voice


----------



## Donnerkrähe (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

PETA sind bedauernswerte vollidioten die sogar etwas dagegen  
       haben, wenn man stechmückenmücken tötet.


----------



## jeracom (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

... und Würmer  



> *Und was kommt danach? Etwa die Rechte der Würmer?"
> *
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Warum nicht? *Wir zweifeln stark daran, dass Würmer versessen darauf sind, mit der „Wurmpumpe" Bekanntschaft zu machen, einer Plastikflasche mit einer Nadel am Ende, die von Anglern verwendet wird, Würmer „aufzupumpen", um sie dann als Köder zu benutzen, wie es in manchen Ländern leider noch der Fall ist. Auch Frösche, Mäuse, Hasen und Hähne, aus deren Fell und Federn man oft „Fliegen" herstellt, zählen zu den Ködern[/FONT]


 
@Voice

Ich finde es toll das Du den netten Dr. Spieser direkt an die Strippe bekommen hast. Wenn es die Leute hier im Board Interessiert, sollten die entsprecheden Stellen reagieren, und ev. wirklich mal einen Fragen Katalog zusammenstellen. Auch sollte darauf hingewiesen werden das die Peta Unwarheiten, bezüglich seiner Ausarbeitung, bzw. Wissenschaftlichen Studie gemacht hat.
Es dürfte Hern Dr. Spieser bestimmt selber Interessieren wie mit seiner Arbeit Umgegangen wird.
Ev. sollte man Ihn selber mal die Information zukommen lassen. bzw. den Link schicken.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## jeracom (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Was mich ein wenig Wundert das der GSF gesagt hat (Am Anfang des Treads zu sehen) :



> Originaltext:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Lambertz,
> 
> ...


 
Wie kommt das zu stande ?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*



			
				jeracom schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt das zu stande ?


 
Geht die Frage an mich???|kopfkrat 

Was sagt der Hr. Dr. denn dazu, dass seine Arbeit derart "missbraucht" wird - ist ihm das egal?|kopfkrat  Wenn ja brauchen wir keinen Fragenkatalog...#d 

LG


----------



## jeracom (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Jo, geht an Dich !  

Weil vorher gepostet wurde das gerade mit diesem Herren telefoniert wurde.
Oder es gibt ihn, nur nich bei der GSF. War mir ein wenig unklar.

Aber hier noch was feines, da auch Veganer gegen die Peta sein können :

http://maqi.veganismus.ch/maqi.de/esstpeta/
http://maqi.veganismus.ch/maqi.de/txt/petagegentierrechte.html
http://maqi.veganismus.ch/maqi.de/http://veganismus.de/
Das Abstoßende Beispiel :
http://www.peta.de/pn/news_01/news_0725.html




> Petas neue Kampagne, "Eat the whales", ruft erneut Empörung hervor (erstaunlicherweise mehr, scheint es, als Petas Katzentötungen, Jesusmythos, Burgerkettenwerbung, pelztragende, reitende, leichenfressende Werbegallionsfiguren usw.).
> 
> Dabei ist die Kampagne doch "ironisch" gemeint: wer eben keine Wale essen will, solle auch keine anderen Tiere essen, also ein an sich guter Ansatz und eine erfolgversprechende Kampagne, die die Leute dazu anregen soll, über ihr Freßverhalten nachzudenken. Oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## voice (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

dr. spieser hat für die gsf gearbeitet ist aber im ruhestand, er kennt die peta gar nicht und er hat wie nicht anders zu erwarten erst mal gar nicht reagiert... er hat sich von mir die peta seite geben lassen und wird das nachlesen und dann habe ich ihm noch unseren link gegeben. er hat sich bereit erklärt mir seine studie zur verfügung zu stellen. im mom ist er aber gesundheitlich sehr angeschlagen und weiss noch nicht wann genau er es schafft mir die studie zukommen zu lassen. wie gesagt wenn weiteres interesse an information besteht ... einfach melden... aber bedenkt dabei, dass er der angelei nicht kritiklos gegenüber steht und auch seine argumente bestimmt wissenschaftlich belegen kann. man sollte sich darauf gefasst machen, dass eine c&r debatte von grösserem ausmass losgetreten werden könnte...was ich persönlich sehr begrüssen würde, weil mich hier jede noch so hitzige diskussion immer weiter gebracht hat... aber von vielen wird sie ja gemieden wie vom teufel das weihwasser....ich bin nur der meinung, dass man nicht die augen verschliessen darf vor tendentiell negativen strömungen und sich mit menschen die anders denken ausanander setzen sollte... auch die peta so lächerlich sie erscheinen mag und so eindeutig ihre motive auch zu sein scheinen (kohle einsammeln meine ich) hat eine lobby die nicht unterschätzt werden sollte. mit äusserungen wie ...die sind doch sowieso bekloppt... arme spinner ....und so weiter nutzen wir unserer sache nicht. 
voice
PS ...hab nen kurs im vorsichtig ausdrücken gemacht ....ich hoffe das merkt man...


----------



## jeracom (17. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Das ist ja auch cool :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5630325919

|kopfkrat


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

Selbstverständlich interessieren uns einige Studien des Herrn Dr. Spieser. Denn wir Angler haben mit der Kreatur Fisch sehr oft Kontakt.
Es geht allen Anglern darum, einen Fisch so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln. Vielleicht kann Herr Dr. Spieser uns etwas mehr für diese Thematik sensibelisieren.:m


----------



## j4ni (30. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

puh, nachdem ich die fischen-tut-weh hp durchforstet habe war ich erstmal ziemlich 
geschockt von der (erwarteten) absoluten einseitigkeit der beiträge aber besonders von der Vermischung von emotionalen persönlichen Aussagen und (pseudo-)wissenschaftliche Aussagen. Da ich eigentlich nie so richtig Kontakt zur PETA und deren Aktionen hatte, weder medial noch in der „realen Welt“, konnte ich mir keinen wirklichen Reim auf die offensichtlich unsachliche Argumentation machen. Ich war doch sehr verwundert, dass auf einer deutschsprachigen Seite ausschließlich Beispiele aus dem (vornehmlich außereuropäischen-) Ausland aufgeführt werden und wenn Deutschland in den verschiedenen, anscheinend beliebig zusammengefügten, Berichten (Nemo, Hummer, Angeln, prof. Fischerei) auftaucht, dann nimmt der/die jeweilige Autor(in) fast ausschließlich Bezug auf das mittlerweile verbotene Wettkampffischen. Der ‚die PETA empfiehlt Nemo’ und der ‚was sie tun können’ Beitrag gab mir dann den Hinweis, dass diese Seite in erster Linie wohl Kinder und Jugendliche ansprechen soll. Was auch Sinn macht, da den meisten erwachsenen Lesern die Vermischung von Emotion und wissenschaftlichen Beweisen, sowie das ständige Anfügen von Beispielen aus dem Ausland genauso negativ auffallen sollte, wie die Tatsache, dass die selbsternannten Tierrechtler alle Nasen lang Tierversuche zur Beweisführung heranziehen. 
Nachdem ich mich dann durch die komplette Diskussion hier inklusiver aller (na gut fast aller) dargebotenen Links gelesen und geklickt habe, fällt mir zu der fischen-tut-weh Initiative schlicht und einfach nur der Begriff Effekt-Hascherei bzw. Propaganda ein.
Wenn man nun bedenkt wie groß der Rückhalt der PETA in der Boulevardpresse und der (B-)Prominenz ist, finde ich es schon erschreckend wie sehr ihre Methoden von ihrer Ideologie abweichen. Da kommt mir persönlich nicht nur die Galle hoch, sondern der Vergleich zu Gehirnwäscheaktionen bei Sekten in den Sinn…
Wenn man dann die Anglerlatein und unsere Antworten Sektion ließt, kann man eigentlich nur Lachen in welcher Art und Weise total verallgemeinerte Antworten auf noch viel Obskurere „Frage-Aussagen“ gegeben werden. Am lustigsten fand ich neben dem Kartoffelvergleich (ich kann mir kaum eine alltäglichere Situation am Wasser vorstellen, als die, dass ein Angler dem gelandeten Fisch erstmal (lebend) ein Auge raus schneidet…) den „Angeln hält Kinder von Drogen fern“ Abschnitt mit einer Antwort die nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Drogen zu tun hat, sondern sich mit einem Einzelfall irgendwo in den Vereinigten Staaten beschäftigt, der belegen soll, dass Kinder durchs Angeln zu Gewalt und Grausamkeit hingeführt werden. Naja ich meine, wenn ich mir schon Fragen auf zurechtgelegte Antworten ausdenke, dann sollte man doch wenigstens so clever sein, dass vermeidliche Frage und Antwort zusammenpassen. Und solche logischen Ungereimtheiten oder die Veralgemeinerung von Einzelfällen zeiht sich durch die ganze Homepage, so dass es ein leichtes wäre mit ein klein wenig Verstand die ganze Aktion als totale Effekt- oder besser Spendenhascherei ohne Rückhalt zuerkennen, aber leider klinkt sich der Verstand bei den meisten wohl aus wenn Tier- oder Naturschutz oben drüber steht…
achja ich finde, bei dem ‚was kann ich tun’ Vorschlag: „Schick PETA deine alte Angelausrüstung für den Einsatz auf Lehrausstellungen und Anti-Angel-Demonstrationen.“, hätten sie noch schreiben sollen, dass man die Ausrüstung auch wahlweise selbst bei eBay verkaufen könnte und einfach nur das Geld dafür überweisen könne, was der PETA ne menge Arbeit sparen würde.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (30. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: Peta zeigt Angler an"*

immer im Hinterkopf behaltend, dass in der Wissenschaft laufend neu geforscht und alte Ansichten widerlegt werden, sollte man auf den PETA-HPs mal einen Blick auf die Quellen (insbesondere die Datumsangaben) werfen...#d


----------

